# Farm Pro 2420 help



## mcdk2 (Jul 29, 2020)

I Have a loud claking noise when I lift bucket. I have removed hy pump checked gears
They are good. Thinking may hy drive gear Help


----------



## mcdk2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Need help Please and thank you.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

If I recall correctly, your drive gear is driven by a timing gear? Please correct me if this is not the case? Turn the engine over by hand and visually check the drive gear teeth under the timing gear cover as you go. Have the kill rod out so it cannot start. You can turn the engine over by hand by putting a socket on the front crank pulley nut with a long extension thru the crank hole. Turn the engine over clockwise.


----------



## mcdk2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for the input already check gear it is ok the sound is coming from left rear the higher I lift bucket the noise goes away. a friend thinks could be a rod ?????


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, if its a rod, you need to pull the oil pan and check it right away.


----------



## mcdk2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Going to do that today Thanks


----------

